# Moving of frozen embryos to different clinic?



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I was just wondering has anyone any experience of moving frozen embryos to an other clinic. I am trying to look into moving my embryos from a clinic in Ireland to one in England.
Would greatly appreciate any advise or guidance.

katiebells


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Katie
I am currently at the RFC in Belfast and on the last pricelist they sent me there was a charge of £300 for moving embryos to another clinic-so it looks like it is something that can be done.  I don't know the in's and out's of it but some people must avail of this when it's on their pricelist?  I think if you contact your own clinic as well as the one you want to go with you will find out the finer details of the process, as each probably has their own protocol for movement/storage etc. Wishing you good luck


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Thank you for your reply. I will look into that. Wishing you the best of luck   
Anyone else with any experience of same I would love to hear from you


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hi Katie
I enquiries about moving our frozen embryo's a few months ago when I was misinformed that the private waiting list at RFC was being suspended. I was told you must send a letter to the chief embryologist requesting to have your embryo's transferred to another facility & you must also send a letter to your clinic advising them that you no longer wish to remain on their waiting list. We didn't proceed with it as our FET went ahead as planned so I have no idea how long it all takes but I'm sure with such a delicate matter there wud be a lot of red tape to get thru.

The best thing wud be to ring the clinic who have ur frozen embryos & ask them exactly wot the procedure is. Good luck!!


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks maximom. Hope everything is going well with your wonderful beans


----------

